# Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is November 6th for Athlon Sports Optics



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

;







;









*Winners Chosen - Next Drawing is November 6th for Athlon Sports Optics*

Sometimes our monthly give-away's are more exciting due to the product we get to share with you. This is one of those months. 
We are very excited to have the just announced *Athlon Ares BTR GEN2 4.5-27x50 - APLR3 FFP IR MOA*for you.
Built off the success of the 1st generation Ares BTR, the GEN 2 is still a top-tier riflescope, without the price tag. The Ares GEN 2 acquires a new stainless steel turret design, just like the Midas TAC and Ares ETR lines. The new turret design features sharper, more tactile clicks. Still featuring HD glass, a new optical system provides an even brighter and clearer image throughout the magnification range. A one-piece, precision machined aircraft-grade aluminum 6061-T6 aluminum scope body, precision zero stop, and impeccable tracking will deliver precise, accurate results in any field.

*In addition to this we also have a couple of their amazing binoculars:*
One each of their *Ares Ares 10x42 Binocular & Ares 8x42 Binocular*
The Ares line of binoculars offers lightweight, open-bridge design. Featuring: ED Lenses, ESP Dielectric Coating, XPL Protective Coating, Phase Coating, Magnesium Alloy Chassis, Advanced Fullymulti-coated Lenses. Great binocular you'll truly enjoy.

Will you be 1 of our 3 lucky winners?

*The winners of the Steiner H4Xi Riflescopes are:*

Steiner H4Xi 3-12x56 #5250 - Allen S. of 24HourCampfire

Steiner H4Xi 4-16x56 #5251 - Walt R. of SnipersHide

*Congratulations*

Remember to enter our November drawing for your chance to win one of the Athlon Sports Optics

It is our pleasure to bring these drawings to you each month to show our appreciation for all the support that we receive. Just our way of saying thank you.

We would also like to take this opportunity to thank the monthly winners for posting reviews of the products they have won. The forum members value your opinions, as do we.
Please go to our web site *www.cameralandny.com* and enter. Past entries will not be in this drawing. To keep the drawing available to those that continue to have an interest, each contest winner will be drawn from entries for that contest period.

*Are you our next winner? *

What are you waiting for? Just go and sign up. There is no purchase required and we are not selling your info to anyone.

* By entering you are adding your name to an internal use only Camera Land e-mail mailing list.
** If you are outside of the USA and win the riflescope a like valued binocular will be substituted as we do not export riflescopes


----------

